# Adria warranty parts



## davibubb (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, We Have a problem with warranty parts for our new Adria Twin SL 
and we trying to find out if supply problem,s are always this bad.
We took delivery of our new Adria Twin SL on the 9/05/12 (Spending the kid,s inheritance) and found several fault,s that should have been picked up on the PDI i.e. Chip out of shower room door (at eye level so should have been noted) requires new door,Chrome plastic finish on spot lamp,s over beds peeling, requires new lamp,s, Dent in sliding door (Should be repaired and painted but will except paint-less dent repair.) and split in soft floor section between front seat,s. requires new floor. (missed the damage under the front bumper ) Part,s were ordered and we were told a letter would be sent when parts arrived, After about three month,s phoned dealer to chase part's to be told part,s are ordered and we just had to wait  .Cutting out the phone calls and emails between then and now we are still waiting for these parts and our new van is still not as it should be, Any body else having or had the same problem with Adria before we kick off, (I think we are justified in doing so after 9 months) 
Davibubb


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

My (now) local Adria dealer gets parts in a very short time, even special order. If, as I suspect, your dealer is fobbing you off, then he may be the problem. We bought our Adria from a dealer in West Wales who is described as the local Adria dealer. There were all sorts of faults and I had to chase and threaten without any joy. They even wanted payment before we checked the van at pick-up.

The main problem was the seeming incompetence of the service manager there.

We moved 18 months ago to this area and the treatment we have from our (now) local dealer is a dream!

I have sent you a PM identifying the dealer we bought from.

Colin


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Are all dealers not like this?


----------



## davibubb (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Colin, we live 2 miles from the dealer you went to but we got our Motorhome from the west country, 

Are all dealers like it or may be its Adria


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

davibubb said:


> Thanks Colin, we live 2 miles from the dealer you went to but we got our Motorhome from the west country,
> 
> Are all dealers like it or may be its Adria


No, our local dealer is an absolute dream. Adria are pretty quick supplying parts, even if they aren't in stock. Could also be a problem with Adria Concessionaires "in the middle" slowing things down. Chelston are also usually very good.

Maybe a short letter/email to Adria Concessionaires explaining that you aren't getting the service you expect and see what they say?

Colin


----------



## ChelstonServiceCentr (Nov 8, 2007)

Davibubb

I have been looking into the issues surrounding the parts delivery for you Adria.

The delay in getting the shower room door has been caused by two problems. One issue is the failure by a member of our team (who is no longer with us) and the second problem was the rejection by the Manufacturer of the claim for the door. 

The reason for the rejection was that the damage on the door should have been reported by us on receipt of the vehicle. This was not done but Chelston have placed the parts order and will replace the door.

I apologise for the delay but I am confident we can resolve your issues as soon as the door arrives.

Martyn Leaf
General Manager 
Chelston Service Centre


----------

